# Post of the YEAR



## kohjinagata (Mar 16, 2010)

For any of you not on TGP or who haven't seen this thread, here you go. Its the best post I've ever read.

When asked why some people constantly are swapping out their pedals for the next best thing...

Originally Posted by jgm 
Sounds like you've already reached enlightenment. Near as I can tell, a great deal of the gear obsession is a function of boredom, dissatisfaction and lack of creativity or success. Me included. Music starts for all of us as this great joy and we get high aspirations. It remains a joy at many levels but the playing environment is often very frustrating. Bands fall apart, trends change, we get old, we have families that need us, we run out of ideas, the reality of laying bars sets in, whatever. Pretty soon we start trying to re-invent this thing we love and perseverate on minutia that has little to do with reality.

Gear become replacement therapy. Pedals are great for this - they're relatively cheap, easy to attain (and the hard to obtain ones make us think we're getting something even more special) and there are endless combinations. There is this impression that once we get the right pixie dust, encased is some cool looking enclosure, it's all going to come together and we are going to become the guitar gods we know we are in our hearts. And not only can we spend endless hours looking for the perfect overdrive or fuzz, we can re-build a whole board around this grail (or the next) and pine endlessly about what works together and what doesn't. Hell, we can even spend hours making the boards themselvs. All wonderful distraction.

Meanwhile, some really fine players with big names are playing all the time, creating, fulfilled by the music itself. Their boards are full of pedals that get laughed at around here and they sound fantastic.

Now, last one to the emporium is a rotten egg and going to miss out on that special little box that will change EVERYTHING. Or maybe not.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would have to agree that there is a certain amount of truth in that statement, not in a cruel way, but it is true to an extent. If it were not true, there would not be 1000 different makers out there and more popping up all the time. It can be said for many things in life though. Playing guitar can be looked at as a hobby by many, especially those of us that do not play out in any capacity. For me, its more like fun and getting a new toy if I happen to pick up a new pedal or amp. Less for the "tone" search and more for the fun of trying something new. Thats the cool thing about buying and selling, you can almost stay neutral on your spending if you are consistently turning the gear over.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

It's true; I suck at music but I've spent a decade of my short life learning it, and I have nothing else to show for it, so I buy lots of pedals to try and make up for my lack of talent. It's fun and easy and it generally doesn't cost me a lot of money - once you have a full board you just swap one pedal for another and it all works out in the end.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's an article written by Walter Becker of Steely Dan regarding "GAS". It shows that even 'big name' artists are not "immune" from it.

G.A.S. By Walter Becker


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there's only one pedal needed...










honourable mentions...

[video=youtube;FXqnp4Q2uQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXqnp4Q2uQo[/video]

or this real pedal...

[video=youtube;9fpBY5ljBnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fpBY5ljBnY[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats a great post and I fully agree. I find that when I go through a period of low creativity I tend to focus on the "gear" side of things ie buying and selling pedals, swapping pickups etc. I get more satisfaction and 'therapeutic benefit' when I'm actually writing and coming up with new ideas (with my existing equipment), or working on improving my technique on guitar, or mandolin, or lap steel etc


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I completely agree. The best part is that I'm 100% aware of this too whenever I decide to chase a new pedal. But that doesn't stop me.

I've again recently completed my "dream-board," but I'm certainly not stupid enough to think I won't be completely re-jigging it in a few months.

For me, as much as I love playing music, as much as I love writing music and playing gigs, I know it's nothing more than a hobby. I don't have the chops to be a pro, but I'm a very convincing amateur. I also don't _want_ to be a pro. I don't have the ambition or energy for it. Sure, it would be cool for a week or two, but could I do it for years on end? No. Which is why I leave it to the pros.

Buying new gear is exciting for me. Do I need all these pedals? Do I need more than 1 amp and 1 guitar. No. Who does? But I _like _having them! I look at it this way: I don't smoke anymore, I don't do drugs, I don't drink as heavily as I did when I was in my 20's, I'm not a degenerate gambler - basically, I don't have to worry about any of the rubbish habits that suck money away from you. Might as well take that money I'm NOT blowing on booze and hookers and buy a new shiny toy once in a while as a reward for being such a good boy!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Chito said:


> Here's an article written by Walter Becker of Steely Dan regarding "GAS". It shows that even 'big name' artists are not "immune" from it.
> 
> G.A.S. By Walter Becker


if the original post is from the TGP thread i think it is, the thread was started by the guitarist for Arrested Development.
so yes, pros are definitely not immune, they just sometimes have a bigger budget to play with lofu


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hehe if I were rich, I would buy a lake, and stock it with a personal selection of tasty fish. Water too cold? Install a heater. Water not salty enough? Add in a few Mack Trucks of salt. Need to SEE my fish? Install under water observatory. And I can guarantee you, every fish I caught in my private lake would taste the bestest ever! And the moment one tastes off... in go a new bunch of fish!

And if anyone thinks I am joking LOL I have had that as a "dream" for so many years now... and I cannot fish to stave off starvation! I actually really want the under water observatory more 

However, all things in life that are "pursuits" can be like this. Rock climbers get a "deal" on some off colour rope and while their buddies rope breaks and they fall to their deaths, the off colour rope gets the rep all of a sudden for being better than the regular run and then stores are selling it at a premium. Cavers go under and their Guard-X brand batteries give out in 10 hrs, while someones White-Cell battery at half the price keeps going till 12 hrs, next thing you know EVERYONE needs that battery that is just plain white because they don't leave you in the dark. Face it, when your fav guitarist comes out with a heck of a sound YOU DO want whatever it takes to make that too!

So to the list:



> a great deal of the gear obsession is a function of boredom, dissatisfaction and lack of creativity or success


I would have to add "misplaced desire". You want what you want for reasons that to a reasonable person are in fact unreasonable.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

OH and

I just was up-reading and Saro also makes a good point. Like anyone that climbs "mountains" can tell you. Sometimes the biggest and best reason for doing so is: "because it is there".


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with the OP from a negative perspective, however from a positive: gear does aid in the creative process - regardless of the quality or brand. We each have our own voice, and some have to find it. 

I wrote some of my best songs on an acoustic, and can express the feeling that I wish to convey on any guitar I play. Playing them on an electric requires gear that is as expressive as an acoustic, otherwise the feeling is lost. The search for gear is really a search for representation of self as we are at that time. We are the functions of our environment - with so many voices in the world the ones who want to be heard need to find a way to do so. Some just do what they do, others find the gaps in existence and fill them for a time.

My success is completing a song that I have written for me. 

Then some of us are just gear heads, and love tweaking knobs!!! I too love jumping from planes, but not because I can - I do because I can - but because it's freaking FUN!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I always have more junk on my pedalboard than I use. I do appreciate the "old standbys" though - I always keep a Rat and an SD-1 around. I recently reacquired a DS-1 and am always on the lookout for another TS-9. I had a Tim, a Timmy, a Zendrive, lotsa Fulldrive stuff ......... on my board right now is my SD-1, an OD-3, and a DD-3. Simple.........cheap. As I said before, there is more junk than that - but 90% of the time, these are the ones that are on................. and I always somehow manage to sound like "me".


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> I always have more junk on my pedalboard than I use. I do appreciate the "old standbys" though - I always keep a Rat and an SD-1 around. I recently reacquired a DS-1 and am always on the lookout for another TS-9. I had a Tim, a Timmy, a Zendrive, lotsa Fulldrive stuff ......... on my board right now is my SD-1, an OD-3, and a DD-3. Simple.........cheap. As I said before, there is more junk than that - but 90% of the time, these are the ones that are on................. and I always somehow manage to sound like "me".


Very true. Every time I plug into a Boss SD-1, I always find myself thinking "holy crap, this sounds fantastic!" and the pedal costs something like $70 new! Unbelievable.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Over on the Hamer board about a week ago, there was a thread polling members to get an idea how many spent more time researching/shopping/trading gear rather than actually playing or practicing. I was surprised at the responses frankly. Alas, GAS can be quite an evil mistress, it seems...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, I'm definitely guilty of shopping for guitars more than playing them. Part of that is pure family logistics - I can surf the net quietly when the kids are asleep. As for GAS, I get it, sometimes I even buy stuff I don't really have any need/use for, but most of the time all I need to do is go play some of my stuff to be sonically satisfied. Case in point, after listening to Dolphinstreet's Marshall Class 5 demo I went and cranked my Blackheart through AJC's 1x12 red cabinet containing a Jensen Alnico. Guitar + Amp + Cab + Cable totals about $750.00 spent over about 7 years. Sounded just as good, even if not the same. GAS satisfied.

I find that I'm inspired by sound. When feeling uninspired I GAS for new sound generators, it only makes sense.


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

While there is part of me that can agree with the OP, there is also another part that feels like it was posted by a pretentious douche


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just win them9kkhhd


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

maybe guitarists suffer from a form of A.D.D.
we get distracted by the sheer volume of pedals available
we all want the next UBER pedal to make us stand out from the rest of the pack
ooh...this one has a BLUE l.e.d....this one has retro "script" writing...this one is VERSION 4.0 (O.C.D. pedal)...this one is hand painted...
they're all variations of a same theme...distortion is distortion...chorus is chorus...delay is delay...with slight subtleties between brands...
modding/cloning pedals has become a cottage industry...set out to "improve" or duplicate the "big boys"...
pandora's box has been opened...it can never be closed again...not if you want to keep up with the joneses...


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Great thread everyone. I have to agree with jimi. The gear arms race has moved from guitars/amps over to pedals. It seems to me that people want a Klon or a Tim or whatever just cos someone else has one or told them they need one. Tone is subjective. You may find what you are looking for in a $30 Behringer/Danelectro box or you may really find that the $200 - $300 box is the one. Just get something because you _like_ it. From all of the near-new pedals for sale on here, eBay, and The Gear Page, this is definitely not the case. I sell pedals for a living and when people find out what is on my personal board, they are shocked that I haven't got $2000 worth of pedals on there. I use what sounds good to me. 

Now there is also the matter of 'would that new pedal from ABC company sound better?' Just make sure it does before you buy it. The tonequest never ends. 



jimihendrix said:


> maybe guitarists suffer from a form of A.D.D.
> we get distracted by the sheer volume of pedals available
> we all want the next UBER pedal to make us stand out from the rest of the pack
> ooh...this one has a BLUE l.e.d....this one has retro "script" writing...this one is VERSION 4.0 (O.C.D. pedal)...this one is hand painted...
> ...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess the good news is that all you gear-addicted folks make for a lot of bargains in the couple-of-years-old used market. (Not to suggest that I'm not gear-addicted too; I just have less disposable income  )

I've picked up several truly great pedals on these boards for half what they would cost me new; sometimes even less than that. 

As time goes by, and last year's awesome pedals get replaced by the "latest and greatest", prices on the older models seem to drop quite remarkably. Quality and features don't go away, obviously, but the prices drop, so there are lots of great deals to be had.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I think there's a big difference between talent and inspiration. It's one thing to think that buying a super expensive pedal is going to make you better. But if the sound turns you on, you'll play more, and it can inspire you. I spent DAYS cranking out insane awesome riffs when I first got my Micro POG pedal. When I get the POG2 sometime in the future I'm sure it's going to be even more inspiring. Some days I just sit in front of my amp on the floor making short loops and then bending the heck out of them with a delay pedal.

It's also important to be aware of the whole GAS psyche like most of the people in this thread are - acknowledging that it's normal to want the new and best pedals and trying to moderate that or look at it in a more subjective manner. Case in point, I just bought a Diamond Fireburst. It's my first pedal purchase in a whole year after ~2 years of frantic pedal buying. I didn't need another dirt pedal, but it was really cheap (used), and I wanted to try one out. It sounds great, and it's definitely a keeper. I'm glad that time that I gave into the GAS instead of trying to moderate myself too heavily which can be restrictive and stunt your inspiration level.


----------

